# Where are the geese?



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

I am heading back out next week and I am wondering if some of you guys could tell me where the most geese are.

I don't have alot of time.....and with the price of gas......could you please make the location very specific?

I don't want to drive around any more than I have to!

I am not asking for the exact fields....but within a mile of two would be nice.

I won't tell to many other people either....so nothing to worry about there!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

:toofunny:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

:shake: Busy makin friends again I see....


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

some people?!?! Go scout for your self. If you dont have time- dont hunt! Just seams like people only depend on other people(internet) to do their scouting for them. If you really want- i can give you a few gps cord. of fields in nd.....as in fields i mean fields- not fields with birds!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey I will help you out. Go about 15 miles straight east of Drayton. Go south on that trail and your there. Its an old beet field. Cannot miss it.

Ima870man


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Gooseman, don't take the bait. :wink: Someone just felt the certain need to be a smarta$$. :lol: All you can do is laugh.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I know where they are, so how much for the info?

dd:

:gag:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't ask me, ask Fowler.

He knows.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

PM porkchop


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Call your buddy Chad.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Mr Lee....aka Chaz Hightower???


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

well hi MR ANG LEE looks like your not as great as you thought you and MR Trash DUX think of your selves GO BACK TO waterfowler.com WHERE YOU BELONG or why don't you treat your self like you treat the people on WF.com and say to your self look up stupid, or don't be so cheap and get out and look like the rest of ushave too! i do rember theese comments from you and your buddy TD so maybe you had treated people better i would have helped you. SORRY PAL


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

not for hire goose guide said:


> well hi MR ANG LEE looks like your not as great as you thought you and MR Trash DUX think of your selves GO BACK TO waterfowler.com WHERE YOU BELONG or why don't you treat your self like you treat the people on WF.com and say to your self look up stupid, or don't be so cheap and get out and look like the rest of ushave too! i do rember theese comments from you and your buddy TD so maybe you had treated people better i would have helped you. SORRY PAL


Quick question - who is Ang Lee???


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he's referring to his username on "waterfowler.com"


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

DakotaDog72 said:


> Mr Lee....aka Chaz Hightower???


lol :lol:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

bandman said:


> I'm pretty sure he's referring to his username on "waterfowler.com"


No, he goes by Mr Lee there as well.

:huh:


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

All I want to do is "Save the Tundra!"

Thats the only reason I go anyways!


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for taking one for the team


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, if you don't have anything nice to say...don't post

I will take care of the politics


----------

